# .exe und autorun.inf erstellen



## Ninja96 (18. November 2011)

Hallo Leute 

hab da mal ne frage:

ich möchte jmd ein geschenk machen... 

sollte eine CD sein die automatisch startet....

Soooo ne autorun.inf datei habe ich erstellt mit nem word document als test ... da kam dann aber ein fehler (sei keine win32 anwendung)

irgendwo stand das man dann eine .exe erstellen muss die auf das document zugreifen kann da autorun nur .exe und so erkennt....

boahhh ^^ ich hoffe ihr versteht mich und könnt mir helfen ... also die autorun.inf datei erstellen ging grad noch so xD 

greetz markus


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

Autorun CD

diese "geschenke" in form von trojanern ja klar  in der seite wird beschrieben, dass dokumente nicht zuverlässig gestartet werden können und warum.


----------



## Ninja96 (19. November 2011)

Ich wäre ziemlich dumm würde ich meinem eigenen vater sowas einschleusen, zumal ich nichtmal ahnung davon hab xD

ja mhh mal schauen ob das so klappt...

also es sollte halt net cd werden die gestartet wird und das sich dann ein fenster öffnet (word oder so) eine art gutschein halt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. November 2011)

Was soll denn eigentlich gestertet werden?
Word (oder ein anderes Programm) soll ein Dokument öffnen - oder was anderes?

Hier findest du Infos dazu wie eine autorun.inf aussieht:
Autorun – Wikipedia
Da steht auch wie mit "nicht startbaern Dateien" - also z.B. Word-Dokumenten verfahren werden muß.

Also für ein Worddokument muß z.B. drinstehen:

```
[AutoRun]
shellexecute=xxxxx.doc
icon=xxx.ico
```
Dann wird das Programm gestartet das auch im Explorer oder Desktop die Word-Dateuen automatisch öffnet.


----------



## Ninja96 (19. November 2011)

also wenn ich mir das recht überlege dann doch lieber ne html datei
also würde das so aussehen ?

1.   [AutoRun]
2.   shellexecute=xxxx.html
3.   icon=programm.ico
4.   action=Programm starten

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe startet somit auch der browser der gerade standard ist oder ?


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (22. November 2011)

Bei aktuellem Windows kommt sowieso erst einmal eine Nachfrage, ob man das wirklich machen will (also den Autorun ausführen). Einfach so Autorun gibt es glaube ich gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Ninja96 (22. November 2011)

Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> Bei aktuellem Windows kommt sowieso erst einmal eine Nachfrage, ob man das wirklich machen will (also den Autorun ausführen). Einfach so Autorun gibt es glaube ich gar nicht mehr...



also habe es jetzt hinbekommen... wie du sagtest kommt halt die Frage was man machen möchte... autorun starten oder cd öffnen usw.


----------

